# hampton roads virginia rates



## RichardfromVa (Jan 11, 2018)

whats the going rate for sub crews in the hampton roads virginia area? back in 2003 i was getting 50 to 65 per sq and and sometimes sub it out for 35 to 45 but jobs were few so i went to vinyl siding and also doing different jobs for different companies since then but out of work since before thanksgiving now and was thinking about getting back into it just wondering whats the going rate is now? anybody looking for siding crews also? thanks


----------

